# NEW YEARS DAY 2013 (INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE 2ND ANNUAL)



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

*INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE *WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL AREAS TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH US. THIS WILL BE OUR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC AND DUE TO THE GREAT RESPONSE AT LAST YEARS PICNIC WE DECIDED WHY NOT DO IT AGAIN? LAST YEAR WAS TRULY AMAZING. THERE WAS OVER 30 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, OVER 300 CARS AND TONS OF KIDS RIDIN THEIR LOWRIDER BIKES. SO ANYONE AND EVERYONE BRING YOUR BBQ’S AND THE FAMILY AND COME CELEBRATE 2013. THE PARK IS FREE SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PAYING AN ENTRANCE FEE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS OPEN TO *ANYONE AND EVERYONE FROM ALL AREAS, CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS*. *I.E.L.A.* IS ABOUT *UNITY AND COMMUNITY*.

LOCATION: 1100 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. MEMORIAL PARK, UPLAND, CA.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump that to the top!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Starts at 4


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Thx


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know ha


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> *INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE *WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL AREAS TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH US. THIS WILL BE OUR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC AND DUE TO THE GREAT RESPONSE AT LAST YEARS PICNIC WE DECIDED WHY NOT DO IT AGAIN? LAST YEAR WAS TRULY AMAZING. THERE WAS OVER 30 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, OVER 300 CARS AND TONS OF KIDS RIDIN THEIR LOWRIDER BIKES. SO ANYONE AND EVERYONE BRING YOUR BBQ’S AND THE FAMILY AND COME CELEBRATE 2013. THE PARK IS FREE SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PAYING AN ENTRANCE FEE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS OPEN TO *ANYONE AND EVERYONE FROM ALL AREAS, CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS*. *I.E.L.A.* IS ABOUT *UNITY AND COMMUNITY*.
> 
> LOCATION: 1100 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. MEMORIAL PARK, UPLAND, CA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Send pm me a bigger pic of the flyer please. Or post one.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Em hhhmmm


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!
















white towncar (El Profe) in memory of my uncle.........​


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STARTS AT 5 pm!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE. IE OC LA AND THE HIGH DESERT!! TTT. Can't wait last year was off the hook. This next year will be even better!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE. IE OC LA AND THE HIGH DESERT!! TTT. Can't wait last year was off the hook. This next year will be even better!!!


That's right Jose


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT IE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ANY PICS FROM LAST YEAR?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its in STREETLOW MAG. I GOT SOME PICS WILL.POST LATER


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its in STREETLOW MAG. I GOT SOME PICS WILL.POST LATER


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques will be ready


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup yup


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :thumbsup:


Firme


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy New Year IE Style!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT for IE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE IELA 2ND TIME AROUND!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a plan ,
Traffic cc had a great time last year :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

IELA New Years TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T for the I E L A :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

guss68imp said:


> Sounds like a plan ,
> Traffic cc had a great time last year :thumbsup:


Right on!!!! Big Traffic cc was holdin it down last year. Hope to see u guys again this year. Should be just as good


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE. IE OC LA AND THE HIGH DESERT!! TTT. Can't wait last year was off the hook. This next year will be even better!!!


Latins Finest gonna rep. Strong!!! TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Sounds like a plan ,
> Traffic cc had a great time last year :thumbsup:


Qvo big Guss looking forward to having a pistos with u


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Latins Finest gonna rep. Strong!!! TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST!!!


Latins finest in the house don't forget to bring that bumble bee foo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on this year O class is gonna be there deep


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BLACK FRIDAY *BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

_*BUMP !! TO THE TOP *_:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMP ONE MORE TIME


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Counting down.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:* TO THE TOP *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT!!!


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Sounds like a plan ,
> Traffic cc had a great time last year :thumbsup:


Them tacos u and Louie had cooking were Bombay bomb big Guss guacamole n everything


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Might be too hungover to attend this one but who knows, too early to tell, TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Might be too hungover to attend this one but who knows, too early to tell, TTT


Lol. Pinche vato mamon. Lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Might be too hungover to attend this one but who knows, too early to tell, TTT


Hungover IMA be drunk still good thing it'd near by I can just swirve my ass there


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Hungover IMA be drunk still good thing it'd near by I can just swirve my ass there


Me too lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Me too lol


I'm not letting no hangover slow me down michelada time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


uffin:WHATS UP SPORTY!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


El widow maker que onda way where the bumble bee foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:WHATS UP SPORTY!!!


Qvo rusty stay up homie cee u at iela toy drive or new years day picnic yup yup


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump this TTT .. This Saturday IELA toy drive


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *TTT*


 TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


What up what up I called u foo hit me up lates


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


Hi


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Hi.. Buenos dias hi...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Hi


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Pinche vato mamon. Lol


Hi


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everybody hi


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Hi everybody hi


Lol wat up sport? U ready for another IELA New Years Day?


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lol wat up sport? U ready for another IELA New Years Day?


Ready foo just hopefully we don't have to work the next day IMA be sick


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ready foo just hopefully we don't have to work the next day IMA be sick


Yeah man!!! Make the next day ur 1st sick day of 2013. Start the new year off wit a bang!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Yeah man!!! Make the next day ur 1st sick day of 2013. Start the new year off wit a bang!!!


Fuck that in just gonna drink a water for every 5 beers n a vicodin before I got to bed and a soma I'll be good


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

andres18954 said:


> Ttt


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:*TTT*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt new years day event grass parking y todo


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt new years day event grass parking y todo


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES will be in the house...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *GOOD TIMES will be in the house...*


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave:


Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one. Its gonna be good.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking forward to this one. Its gonna be good.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Gonna make history!!!! A lot of clubs already talkin bout rollin out!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

2nd Annual........Here we come......the IELA gna put it down again for New Years Day!!!!!!! Cant stop wont Stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*ROLLIN THRU WITH A BUMP:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

IMA be grilling some tri tips that day ttt 2nd annual free event at upland memorial park


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *ROLLIN THRU WITH A BUMP:thumbsup:*


Big family affair always looking good ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> IMA be grilling some tri tips that day ttt 2nd annual free event at upland memorial park



I can taste it already


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

LATE NIGHT *BUMP TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes Sir!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I can taste it already


Yea I'm trying to come up on some red wood down here that gives it a good flavor smoke that shit in some red wood


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea I'm trying to come up on some red wood down here that gives it a good flavor smoke that shit in some red wood


Nice


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

2 weeks and 2 days away!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Coming up quick


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Its gna be a good day for the IELA!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Its gna be a good day for the IELA!!!!


:thumbsup: looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup: looking forward to it :thumbsup:


:drama:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :drama:


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Round 2


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*to the top*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :drama:


Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup: looking forward to it :thumbsup:


Let's keep this on top ......


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

87euro said:


> Let's keep this on top ......


Good Idea!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

87euro said:


> Let's keep this on top ......


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:


Yup yup


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump bump from GOODTIMES.IE


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP FOR T**HE IELA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

87euro said:


> Bump bump from GOODTIMES.IE


Bumb


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

2wks away!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*BUMP TTMFT. IELA DOING IT AGAIN !!!!!! 2 MORE WEEKS*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *BUMP TTMFT. IELA DOING IT AGAIN !!!!!! 2 MORE WEEKS*


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


:thumbsup:*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup:*TO THE TOP*


*bump...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Keep this on TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bed Time BUMP


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Qvo big Ray


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> *BUMP*


Ttt legacy car club


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to tha top...*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TAKE TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

socalconcepts said:


> TAKE TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME :thumbsup:


*BUMP*:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB wil be their, cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST COMING THRU BUMP FOR THE IELA


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB wil be their, cant wait:thumbsup:


Cee u there big Guss IMA have my smoker coin all morning homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O Class will be there o class kids ready for a day at the park


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump! Keepin the IELA on TOP!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Free picnic to anyone and everyone that wants to bring in the New Year right!!! Bring the whole family and bbq's. No entrance fees. IELA is all about positivity and community.

Bump


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Free picnic to anyone and everyone that wants to bring in the New Year right!!! Bring the whole family and bbq's. No entrance fees. IELA is all about positivity and community.
> 
> Bump



Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


Whats up Danee? U ready homie?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

almost time.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Free picnic to anyone and everyone that wants to bring in the New Year right!!! Bring the whole family and bbq's. No entrance fees. IELA is all about positivity and community.
> 
> Bump


TTT.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> almost time.....


Yeah man!!! Gna be a good one!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5::wave::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats up Danee? U ready homie?[/QUOTE HELL YEAH HOMIE ,I BEEN READY !! IELA MAKING HISTORY ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR !!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up Danee? U ready homie?[/QUOTE HELL YEAH HOMIE ,I BEEN READY !! IELA MAKING HISTORY ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR !!!
> ...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up Danee? U ready homie?[/QUOTE HELL YEAH HOMIE ,I BEEN READY !! IELA MAKING HISTORY ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR !!!
> ...


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WHAT'S CRACKIN' I.E... T T T:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Free picnic to anyone and everyone that wants to bring in the New Year right!!! Bring the whole family and bbq's. No entrance fees. IELA is all about positivity and community.
> 
> Bump


:thumbsup: "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE!!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME LAST YEAR...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S CRACKIN' I.E... T T T:h5:


What's happenin homie!!! I.E. gettin ready to put it down on New Years day!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE!!!! WE HAD A FIRME TIME LAST YEAR...


That's right!!! Round 2


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Getting ready for this one. Its gonna get packed again.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Getting ready for this one. Its gonna get packed again.


Lookin forward to seeing O Class rollin deep!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC

ONTARIO CLASSICS
TRADITION IE
GANGS TO GRACE
LATINS FINEST IE 
LATINS FINEST LA
LATINS FINEST OC
FAMILY AFFAIR
TRAFFIC CC
GOODTIMES IE
UNIQUES IE
FRIME CLASSICS
LEGACY CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...


FIXED


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

For everyone that is thinking of going to this event.....just come down. Solo riders. Spectators. What eer the case is. Just come down and bring the family for a fun day at the park. We went last year and it was a great time !!!!! TTT.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> For everyone that is thinking of going to this event.....just come down. Solo riders. Spectators. What eer the case is. Just come down and bring the family for a fun day at the park. We went last year and it was a great time !!!!! TT
> 
> Well said!!! Open to all


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...



TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> For everyone that is thinking of going to this event.....just come down. Solo riders. Spectators. What eer the case is. Just come down and bring the family for a fun day at the park. We went last year and it was a great time !!!!! TTT.


:thumbsup: *just chill and have a good time..*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> almost time.....


Almost time homie that shits coming right around the corner


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> For everyone that is thinking of going to this event.....just come down. Solo riders. Spectators. What eer the case is. Just come down and bring the family for a fun day at the park. We went last year and it was a great time !!!!! TTT.


Simon Jose that shit was fun last year fucken everyone started posting up on the grass a lot of clubs came through shit it's close to home free event fuck paying money we have to waist enough money on Christmas n shit I ain't paying no body no entrance fee eyy know what I mean !!! I'm spending that money on some michleladas foo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


Ey everybody's got ur number logged in foo everybody knows ur the one n only cholo DJ we got ur number over here already big doggy dog gracias homie gracias for the reminder have a firme day cholo DJ I know ha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey everybody's got ur number logged in foo everybody knows ur the one n only cholo DJ we got ur number over here already big doggy dog gracias homie gracias for the reminder have a firme day cholo DJ I know ha


Pinche Loco have a good one. Am I still banned??:roflmao:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lookin forward to seeing O Class rollin deep!!!


Foo we roll deep even with 3 cars cause in each car there's like 10 people the pysitas ain't the only ones that can pile in a car were fitting kids in ash trays n shit lap that shit just get in let's go


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Pinche Loco have a good one. Am I still banned??:roflmao:


No that's old news cholo DJ u earned ur respect homie them dance offs are cracking u can be a lil pushy but hey gotta hustle huh cee u next event homie


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Foo we roll deep even with 3 cars cause in each car there's like 10 people the pysitas ain't the only ones that can pile in a car were fitting kids in ash trays n shit lap that shit just get in let's go


Fuckin Sports on a roll today!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Fuckin Sports on a roll today!!!


Qvo big jess I got some more oldies for u cheaters edition fuck foo my hyna got pissed when she heard me bumping these songs some I am ur woman she is ur wife shit but more brutal jams!!!! Gota go foo hit me up have a good day homie u too cholo DJ bi everybody!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTt


What's up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Fuckin Sports on a roll today!!!


Desayuno gallo este Wey. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Simon Jose that shit was fun last year fucken everyone started posting up on the grass a lot of clubs came through shit it's close to home free event fuck paying money we have to waist enough money on Christmas n shit I ain't paying no body no entrance fee eyy know what I mean !!! I'm spending that money on some michleladas foo


I agree player. It's close to home. It's the ie and u was bad ass last year. So this year off the hook


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...


FXT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT almost that time .. Will be a great event


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ROLL CALL FOR NEW YEARS DAY!!!! IE STYLE. POST UP UR CLUB NAME OR SOLO NAME IF UR ROLLIN TO IE's 2nd NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> TRADITION IE
> ...


:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!!!


*you bring out the lincoln???*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *you bring out the lincoln???*


That's the plan player.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



BIGJ77MC said:


> *INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE *WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL AREAS TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH US. THIS WILL BE OUR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC AND DUE TO THE GREAT RESPONSE AT LAST YEARS PICNIC WE DECIDED WHY NOT DO IT AGAIN? LAST YEAR WAS TRULY AMAZING. THERE WAS OVER 30 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, OVER 300 CARS AND TONS OF KIDS RIDIN THEIR LOWRIDER BIKES. SO ANYONE AND EVERYONE BRING YOUR BBQ’S AND THE FAMILY AND COME CELEBRATE 2013. THE PARK IS FREE SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PAYING AN ENTRANCE FEE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS OPEN TO *ANYONE AND EVERYONE FROM ALL AREAS, CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS*. *I.E.L.A.* IS ABOUT *UNITY AND COMMUNITY*.
> 
> LOCATION: 1100 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. MEMORIAL PARK, UPLAND, CA.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT can't waithno:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

First page Till the day.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP !!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP back TO THE TOP


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IE keepin this topic on TOP!!!! Looks like UNITY to me!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FXT


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> IE keepin this topic on TOP!!!! Looks like UNITY to me!!!! I love it!!


Yup yup no issues in the e all love ttt homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TTT can't waithno:


Big Guss q vo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> First page Till the day.


Sup foo que ondas big jose


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I agree player. It's close to home. It's the ie and u was bad ass last year. So this year off the hook


Fuck yea foo it was slammed packed last year that shit got so full hente started posting up on the grass did u cee elite posted up at the dome area they had that whole stage area sowed up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

5pm bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TtT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck yea foo it was slammed packed last year that shit got so full hente started posting up on the grass did u cee elite posted up at the dome area they had that whole stage area sowed up


THats right player. It was a good time!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


>


that's right!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

950pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

10 0one bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Nice flyer!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

1037 bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't wait! We had a good time last year. Nice rides and good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Big Guss q vo


Orale Sporty
It's Gona be a good one !!..
:wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

hcat54 said:


> Can't wait! We had a good time last year. Nice rides and good people. :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

5am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

11:18 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Nice flyer!!!


Lol I got it from some dude ehhhhy


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


Flyer bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

823 bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP back TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

552 bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Flyer bump


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


What's up player. Where you been. Haven't seen you in here lately


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ridin tight keepin this topic on top!!!! WHATS HAPPENIN HOMIES


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Lets have a great New Years!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Christmas eve *BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Merry Christmas to the IELA and their families ,from GOOD TIMES CC Inland Empire *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What up Merry Christmas


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Merry Xmas !!! IELA!! From UNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS IE lowriders...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Early Morrning Christmas Day BUMP.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Late night bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Merry Christmas from Gangs to Grace CC


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Merry Christmas to all


Merry Christmas José


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL!!!


Merry Christmas jess


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 585782
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS IE lowriders...*


Ttt....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *Merry Christmas to the IELA and their families ,from GOOD TIMES CC Inland Empire *:thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Merry Christmas Sporty, Jose,Danee,Alex,Short Dogg and all riders!!! May ur days be filled with famliy and good memories!!! Be safe and ready to ride on New Years Day!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Merry Christmas Sporty, Jose,Danee,Alex,Short Dogg and all riders!!! May ur days be filled with famliy and good memories!!! Be safe and ready to ride on New Years Day!!!


Thanks carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Merry Christmas José


Gracias carnal. It's all good in the hood.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas riders!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Merry Christmas Sporty, Jose,Danee,Alex,Short Dogg and all riders!!! May ur days be filled with famliy and good memories!!! Be safe and ready to ride on New Years Day!!!


Thanks Jesse, same wishes to you and your family ...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Thanks Jesse, same wishes to you and your family ...


Thx homie!!! BIG UPS TO GT IE, GT VERTS AND MY HOMIES FROM GT SO. CAL.


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

_*Merry Christmas IE! *_:wave:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx homie!!! BIG UPS TO GT IE, GT VERTS AND MY HOMIES FROM GT SO. CAL.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Jan. 1st in upland


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Jan. 1st in upland


Simon. Wey.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Merry Christmas Sporty, Jose,Danee,Alex,Short Dogg and all riders!!! May ur days be filled with famliy and good memories!!! Be safe and ready to ride on New Years Day!!!


Gracias bigg jess its on new years foo gona start marinating the carne this sat


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

hcat54 said:


> _*Merry Christmas IE! *_:wave:


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias bigg jess its on new years foo gona start marinating the carne this sat


DAMN!!! Thats gna be tender


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up IE! We ready to do this!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it New Years yet??


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> What's up IE! We ready to do this!


Whats up Al? Im ready. U ready?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TOP OF THE MORNING I.E., HOPE EVERYONE HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS.:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm ready! We going to do this!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

LOUIE 61 said:


> ttt


X68:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Is it New Years yet??


Not yet foo two more days of work fuck there taking long


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> X68:thumbsup:


Big loui


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LOUIE 61 said:


> ttt


Gracias for the bump louie hopefully we get to grill up drink a pisto new years day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> I'm ready! We going to do this!


U ain't ready big Al u proly gona be hangover foo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't ready big Al u proly gona be hangover foo



:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MORNING BUMP FOR THE CAMARADAS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

presito hi $80 bucks add $15 for shiping :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I MIGHT BE GETTING THE CAR BACK FROM THE INTERIOR SHOP TODAY. :x: SO IT MIGHT MAKE IT OUT THERE. DONT KNOW IF I WILL HAVE THE ROOF PATTERNS FINISHED THO.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I MIGHT BE GETTING THE CAR BACK FROM THE INTERIOR SHOP TODAY. :x: SO IT MIGHT MAKE IT OUT THERE. DONT KNOW IF I WILL HAVE THE ROOF PATTERNS FINISHED THO.


Thats what i call down to the wire!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thats what i call down to the wire!!!!


:yes:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :yes:


Hope it makes it Out. Lookin forward tO seeing it!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

ALMOST HERE 3:38 BUMP I.E.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


> ALMOST HERE 3:38 BUMP I.E.


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> ALMOST HERE 3:38 BUMP I.E.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Roll call?


FIXED


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Friday morning BUMP!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> FIXED


Post it up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. Hopefully everyone is having a great day and everyone is almost ready.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest OC chapter will be there


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp c u guys there!!! :wave: ​~cotton kandy~


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest OC chapter will be there


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Hope it makes it Out. Lookin forward tO seeing it!!!


ITS NOT GONNA BE DONE BUT ITS GOING. :run:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> ALMOST HERE 3:38 BUMP I.E.


WE SENT THE TEXT TO OUR O.C. ALLIANCE CLUBS.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

socalconcepts said:


> ALMOST HERE 11:03am BUMP I.E.


2013


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

What time does this start? Thanks!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest OC chapter will be there



Right on!!! Gonna be a good day


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ITS NOT GONNA BE DONE BUT ITS GOING. :run:


At least urs will be there. Mines still in the shop!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WE SENT THE TEXT TO OUR O.C. ALLIANCE CLUBS.


Wow!!! This is gonna be history in the making!!!! Thanks for the support


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

kilwar said:


> What time does this start? Thanks!


No specific time but from what ive heard people are gna be gettin there early early


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> At least urs will be there. Mines still in the shop!!!!


THATS THE PART I HATE ABOUT FIXING UP RIDES! :rant:



BIGJ77MC said:


> Wow!!! This is gonna be history in the making!!!! Thanks for the support


CANT GURANTY THAT THEY WILL ALL MAKE IT BUT, WE SENT IT OUT. :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THATS THE PART I HATE ABOUT FIXING UP RIDES! :rant:
> 
> Its the waiting thats the worst. I agree
> 
> CANT GURANTY THAT THEY WILL ALL MAKE IT BUT, WE SENT IT OUT. :h5:


U tried. Thats all that matters


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TO THA TOP...*


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> No specific time but from what ive heard people are gna be gettin there early early


Thank you!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. This thread is what's up!!!! TTT.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

kilwar said:


> Thank you!


No Problem!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Back TO THE TOP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep it on top!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> *INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE *WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ALL AREAS TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH US. THIS WILL BE OUR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC AND DUE TO THE GREAT RESPONSE AT LAST YEARS PICNIC WE DECIDED WHY NOT DO IT AGAIN? LAST YEAR WAS TRULY AMAZING. THERE WAS OVER 30 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, OVER 300 CARS AND TONS OF KIDS RIDIN THEIR LOWRIDER BIKES. SO ANYONE AND EVERYONE BRING YOUR BBQ’S AND THE FAMILY AND COME CELEBRATE 2013. THE PARK IS FREE SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT PAYING AN ENTRANCE FEE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. PLEASE REMEMBER THIS IS OPEN TO *ANYONE AND EVERYONE FROM ALL AREAS, CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS*. *I.E.L.A.* IS ABOUT *UNITY AND COMMUNITY*.
> 
> LOCATION: 1100 E. FOOTHILL BLVD. MEMORIAL PARK, UPLAND, CA.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854. Please make sure Sporty has my number. :roflmao:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE IE HOMIES...YOU GUYS BE SAFE OUT THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*the time is almost here!!! BUMP*


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE IE HOMIES...YOU GUYS BE SAFE OUT THERE!!:thumbsup:



Thanks Homie!!!! You too!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

2pm Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up. This thread is what's up!!!! TTT.


Damn homie now the coffees got u talking to urself, lol


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

OH YEAH. What up Jessie. Ill be Rollin through


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> OH YEAH. What up Jessie. Ill be Rollin through



WHAT!!!!! THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT. COO LOOKIN FORWARD TO KICKIN IT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Back TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

IELA on TOP ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

IELA ..... To the top!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know where I can pick up some good hydraulic batteries, I guess mine are all fried... Sucks.


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some good hydraulic batteries, I guess mine are all fried... Sucks.


Brand new?


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Take It To The Top One More Time I.E.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some good hydraulic batteries, I guess mine are all fried... Sucks.



Frieghtliner. Has good batteries


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Latins Finest said:


> Brand new?


Brand new or remanufactured! The place in oc is selling them to me for 75 + core and they're 900 cca


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Frieghtliner. Has good batteries


Do u have a #? Where r they located? Tried googling it but got nothing


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Brand new or remanufactured! The place in oc is selling them to me for 75 + core and they're 900 cca


$45 refurbish 900, in fontana with core. And $60, 1100


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Back TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Do u have a #? Where r they located? Tried googling it but got nothing



I bought mine at the whittier location 31 series. Its been a while dont know the price but i found the number. 800 366 4621. I know they have a location in fontana too. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Almost here!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there a entry fee to the park?


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Is there a entry fee to the park?


No, No Fee . It's Free


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Is there a entry fee to the park?


NO FEE!!!! A LOT OF TREES AND PLACES TO SET UR UR BAR B QUE. EVEN AN AREA FOR THE KIDS


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> NO FEE!!!! A LOT OF TREES AND PLACES TO SET UR UR BAR B QUE. EVEN AN AREA FOR THE KIDS


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

2:00 am BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

533am Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all next year! Be safe tonight!


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

FROM WHAT X 2 WHAT X???????


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_BUMP_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LAITNS FINEST GETIN READY


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on getting the rides ready


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

vamps said:


> FROM WHAT X 2 WHAT X???????


Were gonna be there at 7 am- 3pm


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

All free park plenty of space a play ground for the kids to have fun.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rolling out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dam sporty save me a spot lol


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy New Year! See you all in a while


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

_Happy New Year IE! _:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins finest in the house having a good time TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS IN THE HOUSE AND CHILLIN!


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Good event lots of clean rides.......post pix


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

GOOD TIMES I.E HAD A GREAT TIME ,thanks to Sporty and the Ontario Classics for the bomb Pozole :thumbsup: greatly appreciate it. to everyone that came out thanks for making this event a memorable one, God Bless


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> GOOD TIMES I.E HAD A GREAT TIME ,thanks to Sporty and the Ontario Classics for the bomb Pozole :thumbsup: greatly appreciate it. to everyone that came out thanks for making this event a memorable one, God Bless


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: traffic had a good time


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Latins Finest car club had a great time!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE IS SOME PICS THAT I TOOK.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. Who put this event together.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest oc had a good time


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

X68


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Trying to post pics from my phone but I don't think it's coming up rite


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats rite me and my girls had fun thanks to traffic cc solows cc for there housepitality much love and respect


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

LOUIE 61 said:


> :thumbsup: traffic had a good time


X68


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

clara62 said:


> Thats rite me and my girls had fun thanks to traffic cc solows cc for there housepitality much love and respect


Anytime:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Was a great time at the park.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess I didn't figure it out


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A NICE TURNOUT ALSO. HAPPY NEW YEARS I.E.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

WE HAD GOOD TIME AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Had s great turnnout. Got alot of pics will post up tomorrow


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

My family and I had a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> GOOD TIMES I.E HAD A GREAT TIME ,thanks to Sporty and the Ontario Classics for the bomb Pozole :thumbsup: greatly appreciate it. to everyone that came out thanks for making this event a memorable one, God Bless


Danee u should of tried some of the deep fried chicken homie fuck that shit was popping had a good fucken time homie it was a beautiful turn out good times homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LOUIE 61 said:


> :thumbsup: traffic had a good time


Ur 61 was looking good rolling in Louie firme chopping it up with u homie ttt traffic car club


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> X68


Good spot u had big Guss


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

hcat54 said:


> _Happy New Year IE! _:wave:


Happy new year hcat


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dam sporty save me a spot lol


Gotta be early foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> WE HAD GOOD TIME AGAIN:thumbsup:


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A NICE TURNOUT ALSO. HAPPY NEW YEARS I.E.


Gracias homie u guys had a very good turn out also that's firme


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:FIRME CLASSICS HAD A FIRME TIME!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME AGAIN T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok im about to post up the pics!!!!!! I have over 100 pics and still didnt get every car or club that was there!!!!! Sorry if your club plaque or banner isnt picture but so many people coming and all over i lost track!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class had great time.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like I missed out, nice pics bigj!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Looks like I missed out, nice pics bigj!


Whats happenin Brotha? Yeah it was real nice, plus the weather was nice. Dont trip im sure there will be more to come. Happy New Year.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

The fam and I had a good time! This is the way Easter in o.c. used to be back in the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Thats all the pics I have at this moment. 

On behalf of IELA I would like to thank each and every rider that came out yesterday. This picnic would not have been possible without all of your support. IELA is now a little over 1 year strong and thats due to everyones desire to create Unity and possitivity within lowriding whether your part of the Alliance or not just you being there to support a function like yesterday made the lowriding community stronger. Thanks Again to the IELA, and to the riders that came from OC, SD and LA. Cant wait till next year. Happy New Year.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> The fam and I had a good time! This is the way Easter in o.c. used to be back in the day. :thumbsup:


Whats happein Robert?? Sorry I missed you yesterday. It was cool talkin last night. Once again thanks to you and all the riders that came out for OC to support. Let us know when something is going down in the OC and we will try to come show some support. Im Happy you enjoyed the picnic Happy New Year


----------



## 90716 (Aug 6, 2011)

Had a great time and met some great peps. Much love and respect to Ontario Classics CC and Viejitos for there housepitality.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Looks like I missed out, nice pics bigj!


AS ALWAYS CABRON ALWAYS MISSING THE FUN......AND THE COLD WEATHER LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NOT TO MENTION ITS ALWAYS A GREAT EXUSE TO STRETCH THE LOLOS CYLINDERS!!!!!!
I KNOW ALL MY FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME ITS THE WAY TO START THE YEAR!!!!!!!!



BIGJ77MC said:


> Thats all the pics I have at this moment.
> 
> On behalf of IELA I would like to thank each and every rider that came out yesterday. This picnic would not have been possible without all of your support. IELA is now a little over 1 year strong and thats due to everyones desire to create Unity and possitivity within lowriding whether your part of the Alliance or not just you being there to support a function like yesterday made the lowriding community stronger. Thanks Again to the IELA, and to the riders that came from OC, SD and LA. Cant wait till next year. Happy New Year.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I missed a good turnout maybe next year the Harbor Area & IE should do it together that would be the shit . It's all the clubs and solo riders that make it happen maybe a bigger park would cool 2


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G-house74 said:


> I missed a good turnout maybe next year the Harbor Area & IE should do it together that would be the shit . It's all the clubs and solo riders that make it happen maybe a bigger park would cool 2


Definately something to think about!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Danee u should of tried some of the deep fried chicken homie fuck that shit was popping had a good fucken time homie it was a beautiful turn out good times homie


Yeah,it was a great turn out and i believe it's only gonna get better.and about that fried chicken,i didn't know that was on the menu or else i would of sat next to fryer all day homie , you don't know me that well, but i love to eat homie.Gracias por todo


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im glad the turn out was good... wish i would of made it see the iela members next week


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_First set of pic's are up homies of :worship:"The Orlies Coca Tribute"! 

Here's your link:_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



























_Rest in peace Orlie.... :angel:_


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> View attachment 589118
> View attachment 589119
> View attachment 589119
> View attachment 589120
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TRAFFIC had a firme time. Looking foward to the next event iela:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES CC had a great time... And are proud to be part of the IELA .... TTT til next time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> View attachment 588972
> View attachment 588973
> View attachment 588975
> View attachment 588976
> ...


nice pics bro u must have been busy all day taking them great job once again will do it again in 2014:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats happein Robert?? Sorry I missed you yesterday. It was cool talkin last night. Once again thanks to you and all the riders that came out for OC to support. Let us know when something is going down in the OC and we will try to come show some support. Im Happy you enjoyed the picnic Happy New Year


IM glad we could be a part of it. And I will keep u posted on the next big o.c. Event! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> nice pics bro u must have been busy all day taking them great job once again will do it again in 2014:thumbsup:



Thx homie. No those were all taken before 12 noon. Alot more cars showed up after.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

EZUP62 said:


> im glad the turn out was good... wish i would of made it see the iela members next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qH_VGgsGpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qH_VGgsGpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cool video!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM glad we could be a part of it. And I will keep u posted on the next big o.c. Event! :thumbsup:


Sounds good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Cool video!


Thanks more videos being uploaded


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNuDLlipFqM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTuzu_hqx4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awB4Zd1S55M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7ylA1rWRyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

90716 said:


> Had a great time and met some great peps. Much love and respect to Ontario Classics CC and Viejitos for there housepitality.


That's what's its all about homie respect n bein hospitably glad u had a good time 90716


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNuDLlipFqM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Tight foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EZUP62 said:


> im glad the turn out was good... wish i would of made it see the iela members next week


U missed a good one eazy we had a deep fry foo chicken mojos tripas we even deep fried the donuts foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> View attachment 589130
> View attachment 589132
> View attachment 589133
> View attachment 589134
> ...


Good pics big jess I got a couple of good pics too foo I'll shoot to ur pad well upload emm coo coo ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

NICE PICTURES JESSE ALSO THERE A NICE VIDEO ASWELL GREAT GET TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Good pics big jess I got a couple of good pics too foo I'll shoot to ur pad well upload emm coo coo ttt


Anytime


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WUDDUPP I.E. GOOD MORNING FELLAS..:wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WUDDUPP I.E. GOOD MORNING FELLAS..:wave:


Wats happenin homie?


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD GOOD ONE:thumbsup:
KEEP ON DOIN' YOUR THANG


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

FERNANDOZ said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD GOOD ONE:thumbsup:
> KEEP ON DOIN' YOUR THANG


Thx


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qH_VGgsGpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> Yeah,it was a great turn out and i believe it's only gonna get better.and about that fried chicken,i didn't know that was on the menu or else i would of sat next to fryer all day homie , you don't know me that well, but i love to eat homie.Gracias por todo


any time danee thats all Oclass does at picnics grub all day just roll up something all be cooking!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TRAFFIC had a firme time. Looking foward to the next event iela:thumbsup:


X68:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> any time danee thats all Oclass does at picnics grub all day just roll up something all be cooking!!!!


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys. LATINS FINEST is having a cruise. A drive your carrucha cruise. Not sure about the date and the route but for sure soon. I'll keep everyone updated on this event. Hopefully everyone can come thru.


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE IELA PICNIC GOOD PPL SEE U ALL NEXT YEARS FOR THE NEXT ONE FOR 2014 
*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey guys. LATINS FINEST is having a cruise. A drive your carrucha cruise. Not sure about the date and the route but for sure soon. I'll keep everyone updated on this event. Hopefully everyone can come thru.


Set that shit up foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> X68:thumbsup:


Ttt qvo bigg guss


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey guys. LATINS FINEST is having a cruise. A drive your carrucha cruise. Not sure about the date and the route but for sure soon. I'll keep everyone updated on this event. Hopefully everyone can come thru.


U ain't down eyy


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't down eyy



:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't down eyy


Lol. You know I'm down player. I finally got one Sunday off a month so I need to look at what Sunday is going to fall into place. You know.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :dunno:


Lol. Your funny player. Thanks for having my back player.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Your funny player. Thanks for having my back player.


You know...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. You know I'm down player. I finally got one Sunday off a month so I need to look at what Sunday is going to fall into place. You know.


I'm down foo we got a ³ wheeler too homeboy well be sitting on 3 right next to u


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING I.E....HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GOOD MORNING I.E....HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!!:thumbsup:


Good morning homies u have a good weekend too graciaz for the bump much respect


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I'm down foo we got a ³ wheeler too homeboy well be sitting on 3 right next to u


Ya saves Wey.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt qvo bigg guss


Orale sporty aver cuando nos echamos unas frias!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Orale sporty aver cuando nos echamos unas frias!


I know foo spenca I didn't make it to ur hut at the picnic it was hectic that pinchi deep fryer takes up alot of time we gota make some time Guss chingas nos unas frias homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT IELA


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> View attachment 589032
> View attachment 589033
> View attachment 589034
> View attachment 589036
> ...


Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr sporty67 ur drowning us out with your posts regarding an event 6 days old...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Mr sporty67 ur drowning us out with your posts regarding an event 6 days old...


Hahaha u bin dun sank us already Mr cholo DJ all we see is djmikethecholodj all over its ah eye buster lol u should just invest in a billboard eyy some commercial s n shit give us a break over here homies hahaha ey but u know that's not a bad idea ha? Try it foo log off layitlow for a lil while lol have a good day homie next time I cee u hopefully u have some real funk I can buy off u not that bubble gum funk lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Mr sporty67 ur drowning us out with your posts regarding an event 6 days old...


Don't hate Mr cholo DJ cause we didn't need a pushy DJ at our picnic hahaha every time I go to one of ur events u drain my pockets over a sad story lol I went home with some money in my pocket this time homie lol hahshahz puro Pedo but simon have a good day homie draining them pockets somewhere lol puro pedo but serio have a good day pushing ur bubble gum CDs hahahsz just kidding but yea have a firme day Mr cholo dj


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Hahaha bubblegum funk!

TTT for the haters (djmike)


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha u bin dun sank us already Mr cholo DJ all we see is djmikethecholodj all over its ah eye buster lol u should just invest in a billboard eyy some commercial s n shit give us a break over here homies hahaha ey but u know that's not a bad idea ha? Try it foo log off layitlow for a lil while lol have a good day homie next time I cee u hopefully u have some real funk I can buy off u not that bubble gum funk lol






Well I thought you were a Dj too...jus sayin


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well I thought you were a Dj too...jus sayin


Don't get mad cholo DJ I just funning homie did u get mad????? Are u grouchy today cause I've caught u grouchy before lol simon u grouchy today


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Hahaha bubblegum funk!
> 
> TTT for the haters (djmike)


Simon baldylatino can't roll up bumping that bubble gum homiez lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its proly that instant coffee u drinking cholo DJ u gotts to buy fresh brew homie that shit all get u in a good mood with a cinnamon stick eyy o dam u be starting off on a good foot


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha u bin dun sank us already Mr cholo DJ all we see is djmikethecholodj all over its ah eye buster lol u should just invest in a billboard eyy some commercial s n shit give us a break over here homies hahaha ey but u know that's not a bad idea ha? Try it foo log off layitlow for a lil while lol have a good day homie next time I cee u hopefully u have some real funk I can buy off u not that bubble gum funk lol


LMAO


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Don't get mad cholo DJ I just funning homie did u get mad????? Are u grouchy today cause I've caught u grouchy before lol simon u grouchy today



LMFAO


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Its proly that instant coffee u drinking cholo DJ u gotts to buy fresh brew homie that shit all get u in a good mood with a cinnamon stick eyy o dam u be starting off on a good foot



TTT for the cinnamon sticks!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Don't get mad cholo DJ I just funning homie did u get mad????? Are u grouchy today cause I've caught u grouchy before lol simon u grouchy today


Look I'm not mad foo, :roflmao::roflmao:
See, I'm not mad.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Hahaha bubblegum funk!
> 
> TTT for the haters (djmike)


I wouldn't be famous without you Vatos...:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

bjmikethecholadj hasnt had this many vatos on him since he was locked up up. :rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> bjmikethecholadj hasnt had this many vatos on him since he was locked up up. :rimshot:


These arent Vatos...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> bjmikethecholadj hasnt had this many vatos on him since he was locked up up. :


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> These arent Vatos...


oh. well then carry on. :rofl:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> bjmikethecholadj hasnt had this many vatos on him since he was locked up up. :rimshot:


Smooth!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Smooth!!!


Que no? Hey, uh, let's take this to Off Topic. Shows and Events is for just that, Show and Events is for the grown people...:roflmao:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Que no? Hey, uh, let's take this to Off Topic. Shows and Events is for just that, Show and Events is for the grown people...:roflmao:


Mike again like we discussed in the past u keep gettin sensitve over things that are said on the IELA pages. If u cant keeP things cool and not try to insult those of us that frequent the page maybe u should stay off. Weve made it clear in the past thru PM and u insist on sayin we arent men or vatos. If u have a problem with what someone post in response to ur advertisements on the IELA thread try to be a bigger business man and PM him discuss it off line but PLEASE STOP with ur name calling and insults. Im asking u like a MAN. Trust me im not offended just brlieve in positivity and dont appreciate ur drama and negative comments If u cant recognize that then let me know!!! Thanks JESSE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> These arent Vatos...


Not firme this shit just got sour


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Spenca cops on payroll for the homies redponce it was fun tough while it lasted it always ends like this someone gets mad


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Mike again like we discussed in the past u keep gettin sensitve over things that are said on the IELA pages. If u cant keeP things cool and not try to insult those of us that frequent the page maybe u should stay off. Weve made it clear in the past thru PM and u insist on sayin we arent men or vatos. If u have a problem with what someone post in response to ur advertisements on the IELA thread try to be a bigger business man and PM him discuss it off line but PLEASE STOP with ur name calling and insults. Im asking u like a MAN. Trust me im not offended just brlieve in positivity and dont appreciate ur drama and negative comments If u cant recognize that then let me know!!! Thanks JESSE[/
> 
> 
> 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Spenca cops on payroll for the homies redponce it was fun tough while it lasted it always ends like this someone gets mad



I'm not mad I tell you, LOOK!!! :roflmao::roflmao::bowrofl::bowrofl: See, who's mad.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Chales....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey guys. LATINS FINEST is having a cruise. A drive your carrucha cruise. Not sure about the date and the route but for sure soon. I'll keep everyone updated on this event. Hopefully everyone can come thru.


Eyy Jose u ever rolled on imperial hwy ? I took that hwy from the 57 into Whittier montebello area hit Baja tacos on Atlantic n Whittier blvd that's a good lil run right there ..!!!! Set up 3 regroup areas end up on the other side of 605 check it out foo


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Spenca cops on payroll for the homies redponce it was fun tough while it lasted it always ends like this someone gets mad


:yes:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Eyy Jose u ever rolled on imperial hwy ? I took that hwy from the 57 into Whittier montebello area hit Baja tacos on Atlantic n Whittier blvd that's a good lil run right there ..!!!! Set up 3 regroup areas end up on the other side of 605 check it out foo


Sounds cool, I really liked last years cruise down route 66 from upland to Rialto or the Magnolia cruise also!


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Sounds cool, I really liked last years cruise down route 66 from upland to Rialto or the Magnolia cruise also!


TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Sounds cool, I really liked last years cruise down route 66 from upland to Rialto or the Magnolia cruise also!


That was a good run too foo u gota start it at Indian hill though take Holt all the way into Ontario airport then hit route 66


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Plus incorporate at least 3 regroup locations cause them lights kill it let me know if u need help foo I'll take a ride with u help set that shit up its boring on the weekends eyy let's do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Eyy Jose u ever rolled on imperial hwy ? I took that hwy from the 57 into Whittier montebello area hit Baja tacos on Atlantic n Whittier blvd that's a good lil run right there ..!!!! Set up 3 regroup areas end up on the other side of 605 check it out foo


Simon I've drove the imperial hwy it's alot of lights your right but on the weekends must be a nice drive carnal


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Plus incorporate at least 3 regroup locations cause them lights kill it let me know if u need help foo I'll take a ride with u help set that shit up its boring on the weekends eyy let's do this


I'm feeling the holt run bro. I know the ie is just screaming for a cruise. And then a kick back spot. Maybe some grills at the end??? Who knows??


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm feeling the holt run bro. I know the ie is just screaming for a cruise. And then a kick back spot. Maybe some grills at the end??? Who knows??


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm feeling the holt run bro. I know the ie is just screaming for a cruise. And then a kick back spot. Maybe some grills at the end??? Who knows??


Let's get it popping foo there's a lot of kick it n good Cruz spots in the e and Judas dont trip let's scout foo I readys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Indian hill foo let's start there Indian hill Indian hill


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Drifting on a memory is getting set up already foo we gota get on it let's set up a spot starting at the Indian hill !! Indian hill to Holt to ????????


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

If we involve 3 clubs we can set off a good Cruz


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Drifting on a memory is getting set up already foo we gota get on it let's set up a spot starting at the Indian hill !! Indian hill to Holt to ????????


Simon. Wey. I'll hit you up player. It's time for a cruise. I love driving my carrucha. And I know you love driving yours too. 


We are going to a benifit show this Sunday in Santa Ana.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> If we involve 3 clubs we can set off a good Cruz


The ie is a great place to lowride. Not talking shit to all my homies from la and oc and everywhere else. Just saying. It's a different atmosphere. Thank god I've never been in any trouble out here with the juras. They don't reallly trip unless you are really acting a fool.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. Wey. I'll hit you up player. It's time for a cruise. I love driving my carrucha. And I know you love driving yours too.
> 
> 
> We are going to a benifit show this Sunday in Santa Ana.


I'll hit u up before Sunday foo might roll with u guys well talk


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon. Wey. I'll hit you up player. It's time for a cruise. I love driving my carrucha. And I know you love driving yours too.
> 
> 
> We are going to a benifit show this Sunday in Santa Ana.


foo the hudas told us to hit the switches at family affairs Cruz night they were coo as fuck Told us to try and keep pistos in a cup these cops out here ain't tripping its all smooth sailing


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Plus incorporate at least 3 regroup locations cause them lights kill it let me know if u need help foo I'll take a ride with u help set that shit up its boring on the weekends eyy let's do this


TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> foo the hudas told us to hit the switches at family affairs Cruz night they were coo as fuck Told us to try and keep pistos in a cup these cops out here ain't tripping its all smooth sailing


Lol. That's funny shit player. Simon hit me up. Lets roll


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. That's funny shit player. Simon hit me up. Lets roll


Simon


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

we are gonna try to get are cruise nights cracking again lol but yeah for the most part the hudas arent trippn on the cars and the clubs lmao we even have a huda wanting to be a member lol


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. That's funny shit player. Simon hit me up. Lets roll


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> we are gonna try to get are cruise nights cracking again lol but yeah for the most part the hudas arent trippn on the cars and the clubs lmao we even have a huda wanting to be a member lol


TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> we are gonna try to get are cruise nights cracking again lol but yeah for the most part the hudas arent trippn on the cars and the clubs lmao we even have a huda wanting to be a member lol


Fuck it that's automatic fix it ticket wright off lol ey hudas people just like us if u got nothing to hide u should be OK just carry some peanut butter in case u drinking n driving or just have a sober homie drive I just make my ruca drive she's scared though ass end sways on the free way


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------

